# raconter des conneries



## karlosshughes

comment on dit "raconter des conneries" en anglais?


----------



## Malcoha

Demande à Barthez ! (ok, ok, je sors...)


----------



## surfeuse13

It depends.  You could say _to bullshit_, but that's a strong term.  
_Yank my chain _is also a little vulgar.
What about _to go on, _as in _He was going on about his super skills at tennis_


----------



## surfeuse13

Malcoha said:


> Demande à Barthez ! (ok, ok, je sors...)



Quel Barthez?  Celui qui joue pour Nantes?


----------



## Malcoha

Heu...Je pensais que c'était terminé avec Nantes. Mais oui, lui même: il a dû en "raconter des conneries" en anglais quand il jouait à Manchester.

Pour la petite histoire, Barthez a un personnage dans l'émission TV satirique culte "les guignols de l'info". Un personnage pas très malin, qui place dans quasi toutes ses phrases "je vais p'têt dire une connerie, mais..."


----------



## surfeuse13

Tu devrais savoir mieux que moi à propos du foot....I know nothing about Nantes' soccer team, I could go on for hours without an ounce of truth


----------



## Jim69

_"Maybe i'm going to say a bullshit"_ Cela se dirait-il comme ça ?


----------



## surfeuse13

Non, plutôt _I'm going to bullshit. _It's considered a verb.  But be careful, c'est une phrase un peu vulgaire, donc à éviter devant certaines personnes...


----------



## Jim69

N'y a-t-il pas un mot plus correct tout en restant famillier pour dire "une connerie" ?


----------



## Angle O'Phial

_Maybe this is bullshit but ..._


----------



## Malcoha

Maybe _I'm goin' to bullshit _about Barthez ;-)

'Seems (thanks Google news) that he's on stand by,sort of... He will soon drive in a car race with David Halliday (a singer) amongst others...


----------



## Angle O'Phial

I don't think I'd say _I'm going to bullshit_.

Quant à une expression plus correct mais tout à fait famillière, peut-être _Maybe this is crazy but ..._


----------



## surfeuse13

You can say, _I might be pulling your leg, but...

_Much less vulgar


----------



## Malcoha

surfeuse13 said:


> You can say, _I might be pulling your leg, but...
> 
> _



Didn't know about it. Where does it come from (just curious!)?


----------



## karlosshughes

the context is: on a joué au basket, et alors on a rigolé, parlé, raconté des colleries


----------



## Angle O'Phial

_pulling your leg_ implies misleading on purpose, in a friendly joking way. I don't think that _raconter des conneries_ carries that connotation, does it?


----------



## Angle O'Phial

*karlosshughes* in that context, though vulgar, bullshitting is perfect. I'll think more on something less vulgar.


----------



## Jim69

"pulling your leg" very strange expression. It's hard to guess what it could mean if you never heard it before when you're french :mg:


----------



## surfeuse13

karlosshughes said:


> the context is: on a joué au basket, et alors on a rigolé, parlé, raconté des colleries



So you played basketball, you laughed, talked, and told guy stuff / bullshat (?)

Ça dépend alors des conneries que vous avez raconté...

And I'm honestly not sure how bullshit conjugates in the past


----------



## Angle O'Phial

We were (just) playing basketball, laughing, talking, and bullshitting


----------



## surfeuse13

Intéressant pour la phrase _pull your leg.  _Apparemment, on ne sait d'où elle vient.

http://ask.yahoo.com/20060915.html


----------



## Micia93

Jim69 said:


> N'y a-t-il pas un mot plus correct tout en restant famillier pour dire "une connerie" ?


 

mais le mot "connerie" est tout de même assez grossier quand même, et c'est pourquoi il est si familier !


----------



## harbottle

surfeuse13 said:


> So you played basketball, you laughed, talked, and told guy stuff / bullshat (?)
> 
> Ça dépend alors des conneries que vous avez raconté...
> 
> And I'm honestly not sure how bullshit conjugates in the past



Hi,

I think people avoid using "bullshit" in the past tense, but when they do I think it's "bullshitted" (even though it should just be bullshit, or even bullshat, if it were to correspond with its root). And for the original poster, it's a very commonly used term but of course it is "assez familier" -- most frequently used by young people. It pretty much means exactly the same thing as "to pull one's leg"/"to yank one's chain", etc


----------



## Angle O'Phial

> [bullshit] pretty much means exactly the same thing as "to pull one's leg"/"to yank one's chain", etc



True in some usages, but not in others

You're bullshitting me = you're pulling my leg/yanking my chain (misleading me on purpose)

This might be bullshit but ... = I'm not sure what I'm about to say is right, but ... ≠ I'm going to pull your leg


----------



## harbottle

well, "this might be bullshit" is another thing entirely, because we're using the noun.. I thought we were talking about the verb


----------



## Angle O'Phial

Sorry. I was trying to help translate _raconter des conneries_ which I don't think has the sense of misleading on purpose/pulling your leg. Qqn peut confirmer ?


----------



## Micia93

maybe "to talk nonsense" which is not so familiar as "raconter des conneries", but ...


----------



## harbottle

to spout nonsense, to talk out one's arse/ass .. ?


----------



## Malcoha

YES! That's good IMHO, 'cause it's not "bullshitting" aimed at someone, but a general talk about...err...nonsense!


----------



## leturc

WHat about talking rubbish ?


----------



## surfeuse13

I think we could all agree on the fact that in French, _raconter des conneries _has many different meanings and contexts, depending on the usage.

_To talk rubbish _is _raconter des conneries, _but one would never say "We were playing basketball, so we talked rubbish."  To talk rubbish is to speak poorly about something, or to lie.

But what are your opinions?


----------



## harbottle

leturc said:


> WHat about talking rubbish ?



I like it; it means the same thing, but you could say it in any but the most stiff-necked and formal contexts


----------



## kalispera

surfeuse13 said:


> So you played basketball, you laughed, talked, and told guy stuff / bullshat (?)
> 
> Ça dépend alors des conneries que vous avez raconté...
> 
> And I'm honestly not sure how bullshit conjugates in the past




haha no we don't say "bullshat"...if you wanted to use it in the past you would say something like:

"i totally bullshitted my way through that whole test..."
or,
"they were just bullshitting around."

i agree with "going on" about something as a less vulgar way to translate this, but really i would say that bullshit is the best translation for "conneries".


----------



## david314

Angle O'Phial said:


> *This might be bullshit but ...* Or: I may be full of shit, but ....blah-blah-blah


 Vulgar, I might say this amongst close, rambunctious (3 times/year) friends -no ladies present, of course.


----------



## vitaminman

Hey,

American English.

I think 'raconter des conneries' means 'to talk shit', or 'to talk trash'. As in 'j'ai raconté des conneries sur quelqu'un, il m'a cherché la bagarre', 'I talked shit about someone, he wanted to kick my ass'. I used this expression in France and nobody corrected me, so I can only assume that it is correct.

Take care,

Nick


----------



## teachshar

Chez nous on dirait plutôt "and shooting the shit"


----------



## lilacgirl

How about "stupidities" but in the phrase maybe: "talked about any old crap"


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

*telling tall stories* is more polite but not strong enough for *conneries* which is very vulgar if translated to English (but quite acceptable in French ).
#20 is the choice for me  ;  if you insist on past tense it is bullshitted but I think "We played basketball and afterwards we sat around laughing/joking, chatting and bullshitting" is fine.


----------



## david314

Perhaps, in this context, the somewhat dated *to shoot the bull *might do the trick.


----------

